# Smoked and Seared Leg of Lamb



## BBQ Bird (May 23, 2021)

The wife and I love lamb, but never had it smoked, so I decided to smoke and sear a small bone in leg roast in the MB Gravity 800.

First, marinated the roast for about 6 hours in a paste of garlic and fresh herbs from the garden:








Then onto the pit.  Smoked it at 225 using Royal Oak briquettes with chunks of cherry and pecan mixed in:







Pulled when IT hit 130, about 2.5 hours in the smoke:







No pics during the sear, as I was also grilling onions and toasting pita on my gas grill.  Here's post sear and rest, ready for carving:







Perfect medium rare in the middle, right where we like it (the ends were closer to medium but still tender and juicy):







Sliced up.  Didn't get a nice presentation pic of the slices becauseI kept eating pieces as I cut it up.  Also, I need a new carving board to corral the juices coming out of all the smoked roasts I do now.  The counter looked like a murder scene:







Made pita sandwiches with lamb, spice grilled onions, baby romaine from the garden, and homemade mint tzatziki:







So good....I ate three of these:







Thanks for looking.

Bird


----------



## zippy12 (May 23, 2021)

Aww man that looks great Bird!

Thanks for sharing a great smoke!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 23, 2021)

Looks really good.  Nice job.


----------



## JLeonard (May 23, 2021)

I've never has lamb before. But looking at your cook im thinking even harder about trying it. Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (May 23, 2021)

Done to perfection, nice piece of work, Like! RAY


----------



## smokerjim (May 23, 2021)

Looks excellant there bird!


----------



## thirdeye (May 23, 2021)

You did a great job on that!!  I have a feeling you might not go back to oven roasted lamb again.  






For about 20 years I've helped with an annual barbecue to kick-off our fair and rodeo week.  We serve smoked butts and legs of lamb.  I've converted more people to smoked lamb than I can shake a stick at.  Some guests are ranchers that have raised sheep for generations, I'm sure they are being polite, but they look forward to this barbecue and always praise the lamb.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2021)

That looks delicious Bird!
I love lamb too, and would love a bite of that pita sandwich.
We get them at a Greek restaurant close to my house & they call them Sovlaki’s (spelling). That is the only thing I have ever ordered there, they are so good!
Al


----------



## SKade (May 23, 2021)

Looks great. I’ve only tried smoking lamb once and wasn’t as pleased with it as from the oven. It’s the only meat I’ve found that way. I might have to give it a second try.


----------



## disco (May 23, 2021)

Lovely lamb! Big like!


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 23, 2021)

Beautifully done! Big like.


----------



## indaswamp (May 23, 2021)

OOOH! Man that looks awesome! Like! And home grown herbs and produce too!!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 23, 2021)

You nailed it!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 23, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I've never has lamb before. But looking at your cook im thinking even harder about trying it. Looks darn good.
> Jim



Jim, 
You've got to give it a try.  My wife doesn't care for lamb.  She says it tastes too gamey for her but she will eat it in  lamb stew or added in with a  soup.  Go figure.  
It just means more smoked lamb for me.


----------



## crazymoon (May 23, 2021)

BBQB, Nice job on that lamb ,it looks perfect!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 23, 2021)

Nice cook, you nailed it!


----------



## ChuxPick (May 23, 2021)

BBQBird, looks fantastic. 
Love smoked lamb, your sear looks great.


----------



## BBQ Bird (May 23, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> Aww man that looks great Bird!
> 
> Thanks for sharing a great smoke!



Thanks Zippy.



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks really good.  Nice job.



Thanks Brian.



JLeo
nard said:


> I've never has lamb before. But looking at your cook im thinking even harder about trying it. Looks darn good.
> Jim



My wife and I love lamb, so I suggest you should try it.  It has a gamey flavor, but we really like that about it and the smoke complimented it well.    Thanks Jim.



sawhorseray said:


> Done to perfection, nice piece of work, Like! RAY



Thanks Ray.



smokerjim said:


> Looks excellant there bird!



Thanks Smokerjim



thirdeye said:


> You did a great job on that!!  I have a feeling you might not go back to oven roasted lamb again.
> 
> View attachment 497213
> 
> For about 20 years I've helped with an annual barbecue to kick-off our fair and rodeo week.  We serve smoked butts and legs of lamb.  I've converted more people to smoked lamb than I can shake a stick at.  Some guests are ranchers that have raised sheep for generations, I'm sure they are being polite, but they look forward to this barbecue and always praise the lamb.



Thanks Thirdeye.  That's a beautiful looking spread you got there.  I'd probably eat a plate of each the pork and lamb.  I'd bet the ranchers are being sincere in their praise.



SmokinAl said:


> That looks delicious Bird!
> I love lamb too, and would love a bite of that pita sandwich.
> We get them at a Greek restaurant close to my house & they call them Sovlaki’s (spelling). That is the only thing I have ever ordered there, they are so good!
> Al



Thanks Al.  Yeah, we get souvlaki at a local cafe also, though their gyros and shawarma are also great too.  I usually get the combo platter. 



SKade said:


> Looks great. I’ve only tried smoking lamb once and wasn’t as pleased with it as from the oven. It’s the only meat I’ve found that way. I might have to give it a second try.



Thanks SKade.   We really liked how the smoke went with the gamey lamb flavor and the herb marinade, but I do love an oven roasted leg of lamb too.  



disco said:


> Lovely lamb! Big like!



Thanks Disco



SmokinEdge said:


> Beautifully done! Big like.



Thanks Edge



indaswamp said:


> OOOH! Man that looks awesome! Like! And home grown herbs and produce too!!



Thanks indaswamp.  Yeah, it's great to have the fresh produce and herbs.  Plus the herbs produce for so long, I never have to buy any of them, so I never forget to by them (and don't have to make a run back to the store).  Just pop out to the garden and cut what you need.  It's great when my wife's hobby of gardening compliments my smoking hobby.



SecondHandSmoker said:


> You nailed it!



Thanks SecondHand.



crazymoon said:


> BBQB, Nice job on that lamb ,it looks perfect!



Thanks Crazymoon.  It was about as close to perfect as it could get for us.



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice cook, you nailed it!



Thanks WaterinHoleBrew


----------



## BBQ Bird (May 23, 2021)

ChuxPick said:


> BBQBird, looks fantastic.
> Love smoked lamb, your sear looks great.



Thanks ChuxPick.  One of my favorite features of the MB Gravity smokers is the ability to sear after cooking low and slow.  Goes from 225 to 650 in about 5 min.


----------

